# HOUSE OF -RAVEN- PRESENTS! - My Honda Accord Euro HD Nitro Seal Detail!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I finally got around to giving my Honda a detail! It hadn't had a decent detail and polish for quite a few months, and was starting to lack that bit of clarity and freshness we all love. We are finally coming into the monsoon rain season here at the top of Australia which is more than welcome, but it also means our cars get dirty extremely easily. Combined with the hot, humid, steamy, and sticky heat, detailing cars at this time of year can be more of a chore than fun. So this will be the last detail on the Honda for at least a few months until the rain stops.

I also had my mate Bob around to help me out, try a few things, and learn a bit at the same time! So much more fun with two people detailing too, time flies when you're having fun, and you stay both relaxed and focused - better results achieved! So big thanks Bob for your help mate!

I got my hands on some HD Nitro Seal too, something never really seen or talked about on Detailing World! Seems to be a great solution for my situation at the moment, long term LSP - with nice wax looks!

For those who don't know, HD Nitro Seal is a two part co-polymer paint sealant system that activates and cross links on the paint when you apply one over the other. Part A is an aminofunctional fluid group and Part B is a hybrid Montan wax composite. Reports from my friends that have used it are that it both looks great, and lasts a very very long time (1+ years very easily)!

The Honda's paint is in good condition, so the plan for the day was just to clean up the paint with a finishing polish to give it the zing it was missing, then give it a coat of the HD Nitro Seal system.

This is how my Honda presented, very dirty! It's getting really hammered now from all our recent rain, and all the trucks on the road to and from my work.























































The tyres were started off with HD Total Degreaser & Soil Remover. This is a nice eco friendly product that works quite nicely. I wouldn't mind it in a concentrate form either.










The car was given a snow foam soak, then wash with Woody Wax Ultra Pine Wash-N-Wax Boat Soap. Very nice and effective boat shampoo this one! 




























Not looking too bad at all after a good wash. I guess 'normal' people would be more than happy with this!




























ArtDeShine Window Coating beading up nicely!










The paint was given a wipe down with 3M Wax & Grease Remover, inspected, then rubbers taped up in preperation for polishing. Nothing really note worthy from inspection, the paint is just lacking that bit of gloss and clarity.





































Polishing time! My good friend Bob and I tested out quite a few polishes, to let him have a play with everything he hadn't used before. Like most of us when we start out seriously, Bob is a Menzerna guy! I think by the end of this session, he's been converted to the new SMAT water based polishes! They really are just easier to work with, and the results are stunning!

We tried out HD Polish, HD UNO, Meguiars Ultimate Compound, Meguiars 205, Scholl S40, and Menzerna 85RD by DA and rotary with a few different pads.

Bob hadn't really used a rotary before, so I let him have a play around with the Flex rotary! Not so scary having some guidance, letting you know how it'll react, and some control tips.














































All polished up and looking much better! The paint was given a wipe over with Eraser, in preperation for the HD Nitro Seal. There's that zing the paint was missing!














































Nitro Seal time! This is the kit. It also contains a nice quality MF cloth too! This kit is enough to do about 4 sedans, making it pretty economical. Nice foam applicators too, nice and soft! I'm going to see if I can buy these seperately, they are that good!




























Part A applied. This is the sealant component, it's applied and NOT wiped off. A very little of this goes a very long way! It just spreads so nicely!




























Part B applied straight over the top of Part A. This is the wax component. It cross links to Part A to form some extremely solid protection! We are talking 1 year plus easily! You can see it start to darken up on the paint when you apply it.














































All wiped down and finished! Wow, nice and glossy! It doesn't give sterile sealant look at all, which is what I was worried about. The residue wipe off was effortless as well, which was a relief!
































































Time for some outside shots! The HD Nitro Seal seemed to be still darkening up at this stage too!























































Over all, I'm very happy with the HD Nitro Seal! It gives a nice darkening glossy look to the paint, and should give some very decent protection. A big relief was just how easy the HD Nitro Seal was to use as well. It didn't take long at all to apply either, I think we had both Part A and Part B on the car with in 5 minutes or so. Could this just be the wax lover's coating? Only time will tell I guess!

As usual, questions and comments welcome! Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Nice work man, I like that too much

Last bonnet reflection is so sweet


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks really nice matty, great work dude. An interesting product for sure


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking great sir :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Matty:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Looks really nice matty, great work dude. An interesting product for sure


Cheers Matt!

Yep, pretty interesting product for sure. It's my last hurrah before going to the super strong ArtDeShine 9H coating on it!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks very nice indeed, well done.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual Matty :thumb:


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Great work! Looks great! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work bud, an interesting product for sure


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work !!!!!

I think HD Nitro Seal is very underrated. I have two coats on my Focus.
Slick and gloss is out of this world. Nitro Seal is very very easy to use. Like HD said, a little goes a long way. After the two coats I still have some Nitro Seal left.
After talking to Tunch Goren he gave me the advice to leave the NS as long as I can on the paint before buffing off. Up to 24 hours. I left it 12 hours. It was a little bit harder to remove, but it was worth the effort !


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## polish_detailer (Jan 11, 2013)

great work mr Matt 
looks geat


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

looks very sharp Mr matty :argie:
i cant belive honda paint can look so good..:lol:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

I have hd polish and it's better then 205 cause on soft dark paints no holograms and easier to wipe off then 205 better shine too. Have you had any issues with dry white wax marks in the cracks/trim after nitro seal?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Your usual top quality walk-though and description Raven. I wish they were all this good!

The hood reflection shot is stunning! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up mate, very interesting to read! Some great pictures too, the car looks in pristine condition!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats a stunning finish! very nice


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ghostrider said:


> Great work !!!!!
> 
> I think HD Nitro Seal is very underrated. I have two coats on my Focus.
> Slick and gloss is out of this world. Nitro Seal is very very easy to use. Like HD said, a little goes a long way. After the two coats I still have some Nitro Seal left.
> After talking to Tunch Goren he gave me the advice to leave the NS as long as I can on the paint before buffing off. Up to 24 hours. I left it 12 hours. It was a little bit harder to remove, but it was worth the effort !


yes, I was told the same thing! 

We only left it about an hour, we have hot climate here, so everything cures very quickly! We made sure there was no patchiness on the car before wipe off though. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dohc-vtec said:


> I have hd polish and it's better then 205 cause on soft dark paints no holograms and easier to wipe off then 205 better shine too. Have you had any issues with dry white wax marks in the cracks/trim after nitro seal?


No issues from Nitro Seal at all, but I'm not sure if it's trim safe or not?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

that look so slick 

nice looking car and the shine you now have shows off the contours

this was availble from autobrite direct on this side of the pond


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> that look so slick
> 
> nice looking car and the shine you now have shows off the contours
> 
> this was availble from autobrite direct on this side of the pond


Cheers Steve! I did a search and could only find about 4 threads! One was from Autobrite as you say. I'm a bit surprised it hasn't taken off in UK, seems perfect long winter protection for you guys! But then again, 3D isn't really a known brand there.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice fella looks nice and wet and glossey


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Very very glossy Raven ..I was consider also to buy this product but i think i read somewhere that you must use it until one month ,one week (something like that) i dont remember or else it expire 

Very nice jop us usual


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

spiros said:


> Very very glossy Raven ..I was consider also to buy this product but i think i read somewhere that you must use it until one month ,one week (something like that) i dont remember or else it expire
> 
> Very nice jop us usual


Thanks Spiros! I'm quite happy with the look. It's all settled in now, I'm interested to see how long the look actually lasts. 

I just read the instructions again, it does say "we recommend you use this product within one month of opening". I'm sure it'll be fine and last a lot longer though, as long as the cool bottles are sealed. :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

great refelections :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

**** me, nearly 19K views in a day


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> **** me, nearly 19K views in a day


Must be a glitch me thinks!


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

lovely stuff mate


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

amazing shine, looks good


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic finish, definetly the best metallic colour.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very interesting to see less mainstream products showcased - thank you!

The Honda looks great btw!!!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, flawless finish:thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Raven,

Great job, is that Volcano Grey?

Rich


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CzechRich said:


> Hi Raven,
> 
> Great job, is that Volcano Grey?
> 
> Rich


Yes, Volcano Grey! :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got Polished Metal 2.0 iVtec Tourer, these greys are difficult to get a shine from, also the Honda paint is quite flat, not much shine.

Do you know how to get the door mirror cases off, one of mine is scratched and needs respraying?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely job and one of my favourite cars..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CzechRich said:


> I've got Polished Metal 2.0 iVtec Tourer, these greys are difficult to get a shine from, also the Honda paint is quite flat, not much shine.
> 
> Do you know how to get the door mirror cases off, one of mine is scratched and needs respraying?


not sure about getting the mirror cases off, but I'm sure you'll find something on the net.

Yes, the paint is not that good IMO. The metallic is just way too fine, and not really reflective.


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

that looks stunning mate! i have looked up the HD range on the Autobrite direct site and am seriously tempted by them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

domandmel said:


> that looks stunning mate! i have looked up the HD range on the Autobrite direct site and am seriously tempted by them.


HD Polish is a must have too, if you're ordering! :thumb:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

i was looking at HD Uno, Poxy and was tempted by Nitro but may leave that and get some other bits. the write ups for all the HD stuff are always singing its praises


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job, car looks great and well protected, :thumb:.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result you got lovely reflections and super slick


----------

